# Displacement Behavior



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ma2bella inspired this post with her recent post . I'm sure many of us have witnessed behavior that is "out of the blue" . Have you ever been in the middle of training your dogs or just doing something and all of a sudden they sit and lick their genitals. Or yawn. ? Here is an article that explains it well. 

By: Gail T. FisherA reader writes: Dear Gail, I read your column in today’s Sunday News and noticed that you invite questions. Mine is this: We have a nine-year old female black Labrador who is just a wonderful pet, very friendly and loveable. From almost her earliest years, she has a “habit,” that I find quite interesting. If any of our family has been away from the house for, say, more than an hour or so (or if a visitor comes to the house), she will greet the person at the door, wait to be patted, and then, with unfailing regularity, go to her water dish for a drink. Do you have any explanation for this behavior? Thank you in advance.

I do. This is called “displacement behavior” – an otherwise normal behavior occurring at what seems like an inappropriate time. Displacement behaviors seem irrelevant or out of place in the circumstances in which theyoccur, just as the reader describes. 

There are basically two types of displacement behaviors: those that are self-directed – something the dog does to himself, and those that are re-directed to something external. A common example of a self-directed displacement behavior in dogs is self-grooming, most often licking the genital area. Another common self-directed behavior is yawning.

Common examples of re-directed displacement behaviors are finding, picking up and carrying a toy, barking, circling, grazing grass and gulping water as the reader describes. In a multi-dog household, re-directed behavior often takes the form of one dog jumping onto and engaging in play with another dog, grabbing, wrestling and the like. 

This is what displacement behaviors are; now to the bigger question of why dogs and other animals (including us) engage in them. 

Displacement behavior occurs at times of emotional conflict, serving as an outlet to dissipate energy. Using the reader’s question for example, the behaviors that are in conflict have to do with excitement and expression of greeting behavior. 

Let’s explore what normal greeting behavior is, and why a dog might have conflicting emotions about it:

For a dog, greeting involves two major areas and behaviors: licking the mouth of the returning pack member (or visitor), and sniffing the genital area. While both these behaviors are normal for dogs, most of us humans discourage such expressions of friendship. 

Jumping up on us in greeting is because the dog is trying to lick us around the mouth. Since we are upright rather than on all fours, dogs can’t reach our mouths without jumping up. Most of us don’t want our dogs to jump on us, so we discourage this normal dog behavior. In most cases, such discouragement is a verbal reprimand or scolding, and sometimes involves some form of physical punishment such as applying a knee to the dog’s chest. Embarrassing sniffing behavior, as well, is most often strongly reproached.

Reprimanding or punishing what is normal behavior for a dog (inappropriate though we may consider it) makes the dog feel anxious and stressed. Over time, these feelings become intrinsically associated with the situation that triggers them, so even once the dog has learned to not jump up, he is conditioned to feel anxious in this situation. 

Just as importantly, chastising the dog for what is normal does not provide an alternative outlet for the energy of this behavior. For example, teaching the dog to sit or get a toy and carry it around when someone comes to the door creates an alternative behavior outlet for his energy. Displacement behavior occurs in the absence of learning a positively reinforced alternative behavior to replace his normal greeting behavior. 

It isn’t just dogs that operate this way. Consider how you would feel if you suddenly find yourself in an unfamiliar culture, with different, unknown greeting rituals. You offer your hand to shake hands and the person looks at you with disgust and turns away. Standing there foolishly with your hand outstretched you might laugh uncomfortably, cough and cover your mouth with your outstretched hand, or reach to pick up something, as if that’s what you intended all along: all displacement behaviors. 

Now think of how much better you would feel when you have been forewarned as to proper greeting in this unfamiliar culture. Feeling no anxiety you would offer the appropriate behavior. This is just how we should approach greeting behavior, or any other “normal” dog behavior that we consider inappropriate or unacceptable in our society and culture. Rather than simply expressing our dismay or disgust, the best approach is to teach your dog an alternative, acceptable behavior so his emotions will no longer be in conflict.

While the reader’s dog doesn’t seem too terribly upset, and has found an acceptable displacement behavior, the reader could ask the dog to sit, lie down, or offer another learned behavior during greeting, and see if it doesn’t change her need to drink water.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave, good article!
Now I know why Chico grabs a toy and brings it to me when I come home!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I see quite a few similarities in displacement behavior reasoning between canine and human..

not so much the 'behavior' part, I'd hate to see my dh lick himself...ound: But humans are more likely to twirl their hair or fiddle with their tie...or bite their nails, etc.. 

Interesting read.

THanks for posting, Dave!
Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Kara! ound:ound:
Yes, very interesting read. Many times, when I pick Augie up and go sit in a chair with him, he will immediately lick his 'business'. Is this because I have told him 'enough lickies' when he goes after my ears and face? And when meeting other dogs on our walks, and he is held back and not allowed to go up and sniff, etc the other dog, but I am talking with the owner, he will run around in circles like he is trying to show off. Makes me think of little kids, when you talk about them or compliment them in their presence, and they get embarrassed and start acting inappropriately. Thanks for posting the article Dave. You always have good stuff to present.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumper said:


> not so much the 'behavior' part, I'd hate to see my dh lick himself...ound:
> Kara


I am now wearing coffee Kara. Only you....
:ear:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thumper said:


> I see quite a few similarities in displacement behavior reasoning between canine and human..
> 
> not so much the 'behavior' part, I'd hate to see my dh lick himself...ound: But humans are more likely to twirl their hair or fiddle with their tie...or bite their nails, etc..
> 
> ...


ound:ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, that makes so much sense! Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This should not come as a surprise, but fearful Fred does this!! For people who have read about Fred, he is my OCD, grumpy, always getting picked on dog! Fred has conflict when meeting people. He is so happy to meet new people, he runs up to them, but if they reach out to touch him, he runs away. It doesn't take him long to warm up, but it's on his terms When I get home from work, he will greet me and then run away. He gobbles down tons of water and then has the need to find a toy and carry it over to me, but not give it to me. He is a complicated dog, but I love his crazy ways!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> This should not come as a surprise, but fearful Fred does this!! For people who have read about Fred, he is my OCD, grumpy, always getting picked on dog! Fred has conflict when meeting people. He is so happy to meet new people, he runs up to them, but if they reach out to touch him, he runs away. It doesn't take him long to warm up, but it's on his terms When I get home from work, he will greet me and then run away. He gobbles down tons of water and then has the need to find a toy and carry it over to me, but not give it to me. He is a complicated dog, but I love his crazy ways!


Yeah Linda, I hear you. Fred is still your best friend and that's all that matters.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Dave, that makes so much sense! Thanks!


Yeah, it's good to be able to recognize it. They can do all kinds of displacement things. If you see it in a training session it's a good indicator that it's time to take a break. Molly will scratch herself sometimes and that's when we quit. How's that cheeky Abby doing.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Kara! ound:ound:
> Yes, very interesting read. Many times, when I pick Augie up and go sit in a chair with him, he will immediately lick his 'business'. Is this because I have told him 'enough lickies' when he goes after my ears and face? And when meeting other dogs on our walks, and he is held back and not allowed to go up and sniff, etc the other dog, but I am talking with the owner, he will run around in circles like he is trying to show off. Makes me think of little kids, when you talk about them or compliment them in their presence, and they get embarrassed and start acting inappropriately. Thanks for posting the article Dave. You always have good stuff to present.


 Yes , these examples are good examples. These guys can do just about anything as a displacement behavior.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Am I the only one that catches people doing 'human' displacement behavior? lol

Dog psychology is all the more fascinating when it mimics ours 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, maybe I shouldn't bring this up, but I'm gong to anyway We are adults here.

When my boyfriend and I get frisky, Fred stares at us for a several seconds and then runs outside. He will go in and out the doggy door repeatedly until it's over..... Then he comes up and whines, rubs his face with his paws and acts like he hasn't seen us for days. How weird is that?! Would this be displacement behavior. If so, how can I help him stop? It's almost winter and he's gonna get pretty cold outside waiting!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Ok, maybe I shouldn't bring this up, but I'm gong to anyway We are adults here.
> 
> When my boyfriend and I get frisky, Fred stares at us for a several seconds and then runs outside. He will go in and out the doggy door repeatedly until it's over..... Then he comes up and whines, rubs his face with his paws and acts like he hasn't seen us for days. How weird is that?! Would this be displacement behavior. If so, how can I help him stop? It's almost winter and he's gonna get pretty cold outside waiting!!


Love it Linda. Sure this could be his way of saying he's not comfortable. Buy him a coat. LOL. No seriously., in this case ,management is probably easier. Close the door before he witnesses this act ,LOL or don't worry about it. The ones you have to worry about are ones that become obsessive. Now the question is how often is he going to witness this. ?ound:ound:ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! Funny Dave!
It's clear to me he is very uncomfortable with it. It has become an obsession. Sometimes he will go in and out that door 25 times or more! At my boyfriends house there is no dog door. Fred will stay on the bed and just rub his face on the covers and grumble the entire time. Seriously, can I help him? He seems extremely distraught. Maybe just put him in another room?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Lol! Funny Dave!
> It's clear to me he is very uncomfortable with it. It has become an obsession. Sometimes he will go in and out that door 25 times or more! At my boyfriends house there is no dog door. Fred will stay on the bed and just rub his face on the covers and grumble the entire time. Seriously, can I help him? He seems extremely distraught. Maybe just put him in another room?


yeah ,that's what I meant about management . That is a lot easier than interupting your relationship. Generally, if they are doing what you consider to be inappropriate, you try to replace this activity with something different. But in this case you would have to keep asking for an alternative behavior ,in which case you would be constantly doing it . I would simply lock him out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Done! I'll lock them all out


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a word of caution . Teach this separation beforehand. Get him used to being separated from you first or you might create a separation anxiety problem. Good luck.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Really? Even if he doesn't have it now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah, it's good to be able to recognize it. They can do all kinds of displacement things. If you see it in a training session it's a good indicator that it's time to take a break. Molly will scratch herself sometimes and that's when we quit. How's that cheeky Abby doing.?


Kodi does that too. He also does it when he's thinking really hard, learning something new.

Another "displacement behavior" he does during train, which we call his "default", is when you are working on something new, and he he's either not quite getting it, or has gotten confused, he immediately goes into a "down", wagging his tail furiously. You can almost see him saying, "I know this made her happy other times, I'll try it again!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Love it Linda. Sure this could be his way of saying he's not comfortable. Buy him a coat. LOL. No seriously., in this case ,management is probably easier. Close the door before he witnesses this act ,LOL or don't worry about it. The ones you have to worry about are ones that become obsessive. Now the question is how often is he going to witness this. ?ound:ound:ound:


Our cat, who sleeps with us, gets up, STALKS to the end of the bed and sits there with her back to us until we "settle down." I'm sure if she could, she'd have her arms crossed and be tapping her foot in annoyance.:biggrin1:

KODI sleeps down stairs, so at least we don't have to put up with TWO opinions!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Really? Even if he doesn't have it now?


I'm just wondering, if he has always had access to you and your boyfriend ,and now you decide to lock him out. Just a possibility. ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Kodi does that too. He also does it when he's thinking really hard, learning something new.
> 
> Another "displacement behavior" he does during train, which we call his "default", is when you are working on something new, and he he's either not quite getting it, or has gotten confused, he immediately goes into a "down", wagging his tail furiously. You can almost see him saying, "I know this made her happy other times, I'll try it again!"


I hear you Karen , Molly does the same. Hard not to reward this ,even if it wasn't asked for. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Our cat, who sleeps with us, gets up, STALKS to the end of the bed and sits there with her back to us until we "settle down." I'm sure if she could, she'd have her arms crossed and be tapping her foot in annoyance.:biggrin1:
> 
> KODI sleeps down stairs, so at least we don't have to put up with TWO opinions!


I think ,if we let her, Molly would join right in. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe I'll try giving him a Flossie!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Maybe I'll try giving him a Flossie!


You're talking about the dog right?ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> I think ,if we let her, Molly would join right in. ound:


 Brain bleach!! I need brain bleach!! ound:ound:ound:

This thread is very interesting. It just dawned on me that I have displacement behavior. When I am struggling with a sewing or quilting problem, I find myself in the kitchen - grazing through the cabinets, the refrigerator - for anything edible to stuff in my face - it doesn't even have to taste good. I guess to avoid struggling to figure out the problem. Now that I am aware of it, maybe I can avoid it.

Ok, now back to the more interesting topic that I interrupted. op2: ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Brain bleach!! I need brain bleach!! ound:ound:ound:
> 
> This thread is very interesting. It just dawned on me that I have displacement behavior. When I am struggling with a sewing or quilting problem, I find myself in the kitchen - grazing through the cabinets, the refrigerator - for anything edible to stuff in my face - it doesn't even have to taste good. I guess to avoid struggling to figure out the problem. Now that I am aware of it, maybe I can avoid it.
> 
> Ok, now back to the more interesting topic that I interrupted. op2: ound:


Linda ,put that popcorn away. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> You're talking about the dog right?ound:


LOL!


----------

